# crested sneezing



## Razorphade (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello recently my crested has started sneezing and im not sure exactly why. Could it be a ri? He's in a exo terra and the humidity never stays as high as i would like it to due to the enormous ventilation with it. I spray him daily. Many thanks for any info


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Moved to Lizards section.


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Occaisionally my leo's sneeze. They tend to do it when they're cold, but as soon as they're warm again they are fine.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

Try using eco earth to keep the humidity up...it works well in an exo terra.

Look out for discharge coming from the nose or noisey bresthing and mouth gaping.

Hope he is ok.

Sarah x


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

are you a keeper who places food on their nose to lick off... I always advise against this as it can cause breathing problems which many people dont think of...

if you do please consider that maybe some food has travelled up the nasal passage... this can cuase swelling and irritation of the nose and in turn the sneezing..

if you dont place fod on the nose to lick off its possible the crestie has popped its nose in some water or droplets or even the food bowl...


if it doesnt stop id definately have a wee check over at a specialist vet

xxxx


good luck


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to add another idea, one of my cresties is allergic to eco earth..
if she is in a tank with it, she sneezes
she went to the vets many times, and that was the outcome..
her nostiles where clear so nothign was stuck etc... just allergic.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> just to add another idea, one of my cresties is allergic to eco earth..
> if she is in a tank with it, she sneezes
> she went to the vets many times, and that was the outcome..
> her nostiles where clear so nothign was stuck etc... just allergic.


awww gina.... thats an excellent piece of info though thanks for that...




PS how r u not seen u for ages

xxxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol its cute!

im alright, very busy busy busy, workign everyday bar sunday, and off to uni on monday!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh lol

and u?


sparkle said:


> awww gina.... thats an excellent piece of info though thanks for that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it definitely a 'sneeze' type sneeze, or more like a huffy sound through the nostrils?


----------

